# Brute says it's in 2wd, but it's in full time 4wd.. Thoughts?



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

My 2wd/4wd switch decided to not work around 3 weeks ago. after unplugging and replugging in the blue connector that goes from the toggle switch to the actuator it started working again. This week at nats it was working fine, then it all the sudden didn't work anymore. No matter where the toggle was it was in 2wd at the wheels and on the display.... Well after we cleaned that blue connector again it started working again, it would turn on off at the wheels and on the display. Later that night, it say 2wd on the display, and it's in 4wd and won't come out (which was better than no 4wd so I just rode it that way all weekend. 

What do yall think? It's in 4wd, but it indicates 2wd. Could it be the toggle switch or what? I know when I start it and it goes through it's test the 4wd and 2wd indicators both light up so they both work. 

Thanks!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

im kinda goin thru the same thing. my bike was in 4wd friday at nats when it showed 2wd on teh display. then saturday, it was still showin 2wd, but it actually was in 2wd and i couldnt get it to go into 4wd. not havin 4wd at nats SUCKS lol. i also lost my engine breaking. i think there is a fuse that controls both of them. im goin to check that out this evening and see what i cna find.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Guys, I noticed that the Engine brake isn't making the sound it normally does when I shut it off. Does the engine brake affect the 2/4wd in any way?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. if it doesn't work you cant shift 2 to 4 or vice versa. nice design.

have you guys unplugged and reconnected your ECM? It controls the actuators among other things.


----------



## Dale69 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey dude My brute was doin the same thing i thought it was electrical till i pulled the actuator out the front in and the medal block that switches it bak and forth in 2 a 4wd was broke off. Also after i fixed that take your fuse box off bc all my wires were burned off the bottom of the box some how and it was makin my screen go crazy in and out of 2 and 4


----------



## Dale69 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just read everything that u was sayin check the fuse box where wires run in the bottom of it bc my engine brake wasnt coming on ethier till i did that


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Which fuse am I looking for? I've checked the fuses in the fuse box, is there others I don't know about?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

its not necessarily the fuses. the plugs on the bottom side of the fuse box can be corroded. right now im tryin to clean all that myself, but still dont seem to fix it. my next guess is the accuator


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im glad injected my fuse box with dielectric grease early on. it's coming all out the bottom


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought if the actuator goes bad the display will flash back and forth between 2wd-4wd?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thats what i thought too. hopefully thats true. im still hopin for an easy solution


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Acc. on the belt cover is more than likely causing it because mine is stuck in 4x4 but shows 2wd and i check my acc. and its burnt on the inside.


----------



## Dale69 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I just ordered a new actuator so i will let yall know wat happins if it fixes the problem


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> I thought if the actuator goes bad the display will flash back and forth between 2wd-4wd?


 
Mine did, but when it was flashing, it was in 4WD all the time too & would not switch until I reset it.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I figured out the issue. It was in fact the engine brake that was causing my issue and they are tied together. I unbolted and lifted the fuse box, there's two connections under there that need to be cleaned and dielectric greased. After I did it the engine brake is making it's normal sound again and it's indicating 4wd. Don't have time to even put it back together I have to work tomorrow. I'm going to replace the switch anyway now that the wiring is all ghetto. I'd take your fuse box off and do the same if I were you. One bolt and it lifts out.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

told you, great design


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep and you're the ONLY person that told me that. I had no idea they were tied together. thanks for your help bud.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought everyone knew. *shrug*
I think they did it for safety concerns. Only reason i can think of..
If engine braking doesnt work, then no 4x4 so you wont be trying to still have fun on the bike!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

ive already cleaned and greased my connections and it still dont fix my problem. dunno what to do now. guess i gotta start chasin electrical problems


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

be certain the actuator is not siezed. you can take it off, get a battery charger and put 1 straightened paper clip in the postive side of connector one in ground then hook respectiv clips to each alligator clip on teh charger. plus it in and the motor should turn. if not, open the thing up and give it a clean. i have experience with actuators. i know them inside and out. when i get back from SRATV this saturday i will do a video detailing how to clean and lube one up. also detail the "gotchas" when dealing with them.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

imma try that tonite. im guessin u cant spin it by hand. i tried to last night wit no luck.

maybe this is a stupid question, how do u know which side is positive and which is negative? im sure if i look at the wirin diagram it will tell me, just didnt know if u had a trick


----------

